# Eggs Journal - I'm back!



## Eggs (May 13, 2003)

It must be time to start a new journal up   Hrmmm, whats new?  Well, I took a bit off of time lifting a few months ago during all the new events in my life and then picked up again a couple months past.  Surprisingly, my strength hasnt dropped all that much in the mean time.  However, I dont think I'm looking nearly as good as I was in Italy... something which I'm planning to remedy as time goes on.

  Right now I'm working out in my basement, I have a bench and dumbells so can do quite a few exercises... and for lats I am doing pull ups.  Its going to stay that way for the Summer, then in the late Fall I will be going to school in Virginia so will be using the gym there.  This Summer I will be traveling alot so weeks when I'm out of town if I cant find a gym I will probably substitue with plyometrics or something.

  As to diet, I'm cleaning it up a bit... increasing protein and decreasing carbs.  Dietary changes are taking place slowly... mostly I just stopped drinking the 1000 calorie shake I was throwing back a day to put on weight for Winter   So I really dont eat anything with alot of sugar right now.  I'm also cutting out caffeine for the time being... which sucks, I love espresso.

  I'm basically doing a two day split and my running/cardio days on top of that.  One day is chest/tris/delts the other is back and biceps.  For legs I'm doing light weights and running for the time being... at a later point I'll get back into legs and heavy squats etc.

  Well, thats it for now... good to be back.


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

Well look who's back with his very own journal! 
Was about friggin' time! 

So you stopped those cinnamon buns now? Really, well, can I have them.. 

Good luck with your goals sugah! Will be interesting to follow you working on them.. And seeing the results of em..  

Now where's the pics?? 

,
Jen


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

Hey man, glad to see you back here journaling again......

I`m sure this is going to turn into an interesting read,...one way or another


----------



## Eggs (May 14, 2003)

*Day #1*

Hey Jen - Yeah yeah... I know, its been forever.  Thanks 

Nope... no cinammon buns for you young lady   Well, I'm sure we can talk about it...

Pics, what kind of pics do ya want?    Hey now!

Kuso - Umm, so you're planning on making my thread interesting one way or another huh... I'm afraid to ask what that entails.  Have to get a restraining order on you pornalizers.

Okay... diet:

Breakfast:
1 yoghurt
Eggs + Potatoes
Erm, and a Coffee... I suck, but I have exams all morning and didnt get much sleep so need to be a bit wired.  I know, excuses are like... oh bite me.   

Lunch:
Protein shake
homemade vegetable stew, umm, with chicken in it. 

Snacksies:
Carrots and an orange

supper:
more tomato/vegetable soup (its that good... umm, and theres alot).
a small bowl of homemade fruit salad... with LOTS of strawberries.

Dinner: Hot dogs, beans, crackers... basically everything that I dont normally eat.

I need to go pick up some chicken breast tomorrow and some steak.  They have a really good deal at a local super market so I can buy bulk.

Tonights workout was biceps and back:
Barbell curls: 3x10
Dumbell curls/Hammer Curls: 3 x 8

Back was a hodge podge of exercises that I thought would be fun.  Basic bent over rows and pull ups.

And thats that... going to round it off with a protein shake and get 9 hours of sleep.

Grr, got kicked back for too many smilies... edit time


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Day #1*



> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Jen - Yeah yeah... I know, its been forever.  Thanks
> 
> Nope... no cinammon buns for you young lady   Well, I'm sure we can talk about it...
> ...



Well, you know what they say, what's good waiting for.... 

I think I'd be able to make you buy me some cinnabuns!  If not I'd have to use violence.. 

What kid of pics? hmmm.. well, I love shoulders.. so a shoulder pic would be good..


----------



## Eggs (May 14, 2003)

I'm familiar with that saying... 

You'd kick my butt for cinnabuns?  Hmmm, I can appreciate that   I'll have to hold off on them more often!

Haha, okay.  I'll see what I can do for ya   I'll start looking for someone to take it, you know how I am with pics... take forever and all that.

Okay, have to get back to my workout


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Now Eggie, I think we need to change a couple of things in your diet..  I don't see protein in every meal.. And what's up with the hot dog and crackers?  Hey, don't make me be forced to come there and cook for ya..  

Ok, so I can now expect pics around November?  

Hope you had fun with your workout!


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2003)

Uh oh, I dont think I could eat healthy unless you came and cooked for me Jen... 

November, hrm, sounds about right!  Perhaps before then 

My workout was really good, I'll post my diet up a little later.


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2003)

hey man ... how are things?


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2003)

Lifes going good NT, really good... how about yourself?  School just wrapped up for another semester so now I'm just looking forward to relaxing for the Summer and perhaps a little parting too   You ready for Summer time?  Haha, or should I rephrase that... is the Summer ready for Mr. and Mrs. NT?


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2003)

Excellent to hear.  Not sure what kind of trouble we will get into.  We were going to try and go cause trouble with Butterfly and fade ... but we can't decide on a place to go that we can afford.  But we recently heard that the Canadian dollar's value is climbing ... so it might not be long


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2003)

Ahh, going to go hang with those two huh?  Well there certainly could be some craziness involved then.  I'm sure it'll be a great time.  Yeah, not sure how those Canucks are doing it but their dollar keeps looking better and better.  the US $ will pick up a bit soon I think, guess we'll have to watch and see.  Its always nice for going overseas when it does though.

Okay, diet today...

Breakfast:
Baked Oatmeal.  Yummm...

Lunch:
500g Turkey
100g cottage cheese

Supper:
100g yogurt
Fruit salad
Banana                    *shrug*  Was in the mood... 
1 chicken breast
Raviolo

Dinner:  *Upcoming Event - Stay tuned for details*


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2003)

I'm not quite happy with your meals yet.. 
I mean, 500g of turkey, now we've already talked about that.. 

I'm quite happy with the US$ currency right now, I'm planning on buying some stuff online really cheap!


----------



## Eggs (May 16, 2003)

Still not happy with my meals?  You're a hard one to please Jen   The turkey wasnt my fault... it attacked me first!  and I just, umm, ate it.

Yeah yeah, I know... our currency is a bit low.  Enjoy your shopping 

Just woke up a little bit ago... going to go for a jog and will post meals later on.


----------



## Eggs (May 16, 2003)

Breakfast:
Soy milk... need something before I run but not anything that'll take a while to digest.

Lunch: 
300g of Chicken
Small apple

Post-Lunch (2 hours later):
100g of chicken
Carrots

Supper:
150g of chicken
Spinach Salad

Dinner:
Umm, a pizza...   Damn my eyes.

Post Dinner decent meal:
200g Chicken
spinach salad
carrots

Had a nice 5 mile run this morning... still not in great shape as far as cardio is concerned, kept it at slightly more than an 8 mph pace... I dont plan on going back into long distance, will probably keep it to 7 miles or less per run if I can help it.  I would like to get my pace back to around a 5 3/4 minute mile or slightly less though.


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2003)

Breakfast:
Oven roasted Oatmeal (some sugar, etc... ya know the drill)

Lunch:
Pepperoni sandwiches.  Had a picnic... what else would I eat? 
1/2 jamba juice "Mango a go go" thingie

Supper:
100g cottage Cheese
100g yogurt
Carrots

Dinner:
150g chicken
50g yogurt
fresh spinach

Going to go lay out in my backyard and get some sun.  Hey, do any of you know of any really good bronzing/tanning lotion?  I use just regular stuff that I got at Walgreens... any thing special out there that'll make it even better though?

Gota chest/tri workout tonight.  Looking forward to it... a hardcore workout always makes ya feel sooooo good


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2003)

Hey Eggbeater,

Where's da pics?? 

Ps. Still not happy with meals


----------



## Eggs (May 18, 2003)

I didnt get the pics... I'll try again today 

Still not happy with the meals huh?  Erm, was it the pizza?  Haha  I know, I know... I'll watch what I eat more.


----------



## Eggs (May 18, 2003)

Breakfast:
3 Eggs
some other stuff... cant remember, it was early 

Early Lunch:
1 apple
1 chicken breast

Supper:
asparagus Ravioli
150g chicken breast

Dinner:
150g chicken breast
2 whole eggs
brownie + French vanially Ice cream 

Late Nighter:
20g Protein shake

Yes, every day on my diet is a cheat day...


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Ice Cream!!?!?  


....and you didn't save some for me??


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2003)

Of course I saved some for you...   But I think its melting on the counter as we speak.  

This morning I'm going to do Power Yoga, do it every day that I'm not lifting... I think I need the stretching too


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Oh no..  you could have put it in the freezer you know..  

Hope you had fun doing Power Yoga!  Wish I could join you, I'm so bored here at work..


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2003)

ah well, that one melted but I know a place that has better Ice cream called ColdStone.  Their ice cream is really good... I mean really really good.  Oh yes, THAT good 

Yoga was nice, have to keep limber in my old age ya know   Somebody told me about this other kind of yoga though this morning... I think I'd like to do that kind more.  I'll have to look into it of course, what do you think?


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

THAT good? Really? I think I need to come over there and try it.. 

Uhm, yes, I think I've heard about that yoga..  And I think we'd er, I mean you  would enjoy it..


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2003)

Oh yes, believe it... it is THAT good 

I'm sure we, umm, I mean, I would.    You know what I think about that kind of yoga though, it takes ALOT of practice to achieve the results that you want. ie. being limber, etc 

I didnt get to run today   So I'm going to run in the morning instead!  Nice and early I think, probably just 5 miles again.  My workout today was walking my grandmother around IKEA   I didnt really buy any furniture, but I did pick up some Swedish Caviar.


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2003)

Early Breakfast:
50g cottage cheese

Breakfast:
1 really big omellete
1 muffin

Lunch:
250g Steak
and something else, cant remember what.  I just pay attention to things that bleed 

Supper:
250g steak
spinach salad

Note:  I'm going to cut the rest of the steaks in half... I think that eating the steaks in 1/4lb sizes might be a bit more beneficial.  Though I really like steak.


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm sure we, umm, I mean, I would.    You know what I think about that kind of yoga though, it takes ALOT of practice to achieve the results that you want. ie. being limber, etc
> 
> I didnt get to run today   So I'm going to run in the morning instead!  Nice and early I think, probably just 5 miles again.  My workout today was walking my grandmother around IKEA   I didnt really buy any furniture, but I did pick up some Swedish Caviar.



Since that practise probaby would be a lot of fun, I don't think that would be a problem.. 

No run?  I hope you get a nice one in today! I'm going spinning tonight, wanna join me?


----------



## Eggs (May 20, 2003)

#1
2 hardboiled eggs
cottage cheese

#2
Sandwhich with turkey, ham, etc.

#3
large cup of vegetable soup
orange

#4
Steak
salad


----------



## Eggs (May 20, 2003)

Good point, I dont think that'd be a problem at all   I'm just glad its not that deep breathing yoga stuff you've told me about   Er, not at all... 

I'm going out to do some sprints in a little bit, I've been working out in the garden trying to keep the weeds and stuff under control.  All that rain for the past few weeks made everything grow like crazy.  I could use a hand... still need to do the flowers


----------



## Eggs (May 21, 2003)

#1
banana
yogurt
2 hb eggs

#2
Carribean Melt
Umm, crab meat, fish... English muffins.  Took my sister to a pub for lunch 

#3
Cheesy sphagetti

Okay, its not a great looking day for meals.  It started out innocent enough though I tell you.


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Good point, I dont think that'd be a problem at all   I'm just glad its not that deep breathing yoga stuff you've told me about   Er, not at all...
> 
> I'm going out to do some sprints in a little bit, I've been working out in the garden trying to keep the weeds and stuff under control.  All that rain for the past few weeks made everything grow like crazy.  I could use a hand... still need to do the flowers



Sprints sounds fun!  How did it go? I bet you were sweating as much as I did spinning today.. Hey, since we both need a shower... 

Mhm, you want help in the garden.. I'm not sure I'd be the best help there is since I even managed to kill a cactus some years back.. I told you that and still you want help? Sheesh, are you sure it's the flowers you want me to help ya with?


----------



## Eggs (May 21, 2003)

I was sweating like crazy!  So of course a shower is a good idea...   Umm, hey, I only have one towel, looks like we're going to have to share 

Help with flowers?  Actually, I'd planned on squishing quite a few, about a body size worth.


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Sharing towel? I think I could stand that..

You flower killer you.. 

Where's the rest of the meals for yesterday?? I hope you didn't just have yoghurt and a banana..


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

Yep, its a hard cruel world but I think we'd manage... I mean, sharing a towel, thats more than most people could bare   Duh... okay, I'm going to stop that.

I'd kill flowers for a pretty lady any day 

My meals yesterday sucked, just wasnt paying too much attention to them.  At least I got to play lacrosse and football for a few hours so that was redeeming partially


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

#1
Protein shake


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

You don't have any nasty germs do ya?  then I'd might think twice about that sharing.. 

Meals sucked yesterday, huh?  You need to straighten up now Mr. telling me not to cheat..  I think I need to bring out the big whip...


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

Nope, no nasty germs... but I might have cooties, deal 

Yeah they sucked yesterday... I was really frustrated, thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it 

Been out raking the lawn for the past couple hours... skin loved the sun, its a beautiful day outside and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2003)

#1
Potato/Egg/Tofu scrambled up

#2
Japanese Pan Noodles with Tofu

#3
Lots of chicken
Potato
beans

#4 
Protein Shake


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Cooties?  Well, you'd have to make it worth it.. 

That's an excuse I might be willing to buy.. 

Hey, meals are looking better, no pizza or ice cream!  Those Japanese pan noodles sounds good.. 
Great, now I'm hungry..


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2003)

Oh, I always thought that cooties were a side benefit...   Well, what would make it worth it to you?  I have a few things in mind 

Thanks, I've been trying a little more with my meals... its a good thing that you  me every time I mess up   I kinda like it 
The Pan Noodles are really good, I get them every time I go to Noodles... Ooh, you're hungry now huh?  What are you in the mood for?


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Have a few things in mind do you?  Well, I'll give you free hands.. 

You know, in my diet the noodles would give me a .. I wish I could eat like you.. 
Yup, I'm hungry.. I want some grilled veggies and a steak marinated by you..  and, I think I'm hungry for something else too..


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2003)

#1
Eggs and potatos

#2
Some fruit 

#3
all you can eat chinese buffet   Er, I know...   Damnit.

#4
Chicken Curry and Rice

#5
Protein Shake


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> #3
> all you can eat chinese buffet   Er, I know...   Damnit.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2003)

Well, if it makes it any better... It was REALLY good


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2003)

Nah.. really I just envy you..


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2003)

Why dont you come over and I'll cook you a nice little chicken stir fry... that'll fit into your diet 

Dont envy me for it, its not like I wont have to work it off with some sweat   Though once I get running alot my metabolism will go crazy and I wont be able to get enough food.  Need to be careful about that or I'll end up ripped back at 160lbs and in running but not lifting shape


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2003)

#1
eggs
pear

#2
Tofu
Brocolli

#3
Chicken curry leftovers 

#4
200 grams lean ground beef, I mean hamburger  
spinach salad
a few corn chips

#5
Protein shake


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

#1
Glass of water and lemon (dont ask me... its in the book *shrug*)
yogurt

#2
Kiwi
150 grams of chicken

#3
Fish Casserole (it was actually really healthy mixed with grains and stuff... recipe out of a "eating right article" hehe
Spinach salad
Scalloped Potatos

I passed on the chips and dip 

#4
Some Almonds... just felt like having some. 

#5
Protein Shake

Note:  Also had some mint tea... picked the mint in my garden because its starting to take over, I'm going to have to drink alot of mint tea over the next few months.


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Eggie dahrlin', things are looking better! 
I think you may soon deserve a little reward!  In one way or another..


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

Whohoo!  I'm all about getting rewards... now what kind of reward are we talking here?   Hmmm, I have something in mind   What are you thinking?


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

What I'm thinking? I'm thinking am ice cream sundae!  Now what were you thinking?


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Ice cream sundae she says


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Sorry Justin darlin'.. If you'll continue being good I might think of something else..


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Continue to be good? Why, I'm a perfect  er, wait... thats not the angel smilie is it.

You know I dont eat Ice cream!  Tease!


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

On the other hand, I did see some edible body paint the other day... and I think I could fit that into my diet.  Plus, I've always wanted to be an artist!


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Speaking of diet 

#1
Yogurt
baked oatmeal

#2 
60 grams of Kimchi... ooh yeah!
2 rediculously large table spoons of peanut butter.  Hey now, its in the diet plan!  Kinda.  Its really good for my blood type.  Plus, all this talk of body paints has made me hungry.
5 almonds

#3
protein shake
apple

I need to figure out how to cook lentils.  Apparently besides chicken and fish I'm supposed to be eating lots of grains, beans and nuts (dont even you porno bastards  ). 

#4
2 ounces of wheat grass   Eek.
10 small carrots
some walnuts and almonds

#5
300g chicken
more carrots

Skipped the lemon marengue (sp?) pie, the cake, and the ice cream that followed.  Do I get a reward?


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

boy ... did I come in this thread at the right time ...   edible body paints are very very good for you  

Depending on who and how many ... opps, I mean how much you eat (body paint), then .... ah, forget it.  Just digging myself a hole.


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Ah, the sex, I mean expert arrives!  Heya NT, just read up on your trip to J'Bos comp, sounds like it was fun.  

Yeah, edible body paints have all the vitamins and minerals to make a body strong   Haha, I think one body is plenty 'nuff for me, I'm just a simple village boy who grew up spear fishing and drinking yaqona...

You and the Mrs. decided where you're going to party yet?  No doubt somewhere they appreciate your artistic abilities?


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

... haven't decided yet.  Everything is SO expensive for us Canadians.  

JBo's comp was our first forray into the world of fitness/bb/figure competitions.  Let me tell you, it was quite the day.  Seeing so many beautiful women all in excellent shape, it was amazing!  Like I wrote in the JBo Update thread, I was a little taken back when the Mrs. spotted Jbo ... she was such a beauty.  Usually I'm not that shy, but because I sort of knew her and she was expecting us, I had a few nerves.  Good thing the Mrs. led the way.


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, and the US economy is picking back up so thats a bit of a pain probably, atleast for your party plans.

Yep, you did really good with the Mrs.  God loves a strong woman, right.  Or at least we do   Not to confuse that with not needing what we've got of course... Wouldnt want them to be too self reliant   Good luck on planning that vacation, I hope some decent stuff pops your way!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

our dollar was up to .72 cents last week ... when we went on 3 vacations last year, our dollar was around .63 ...


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Hey, thats a pretty good improvement... up $9 per hundred, thats another drink or possibly even two at a resort


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Bodypaint..  Resort  

Can I come?


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

hhhhhhhhmmmm ... let's think about that ... can Jenny come to a beach and have her body painted ... Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

My thread is seriously improving


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

sure did ... never thought I'd get a chance to bodypaint a beautiful Swede ...


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

A week in Ibiza would probably be just right


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Then again, I might have to steal her away from all the festivities for some body painting of my own


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Then again, I might have to steal her away from all the festivities for some body painting of my own



You read my mind Justin, you read my mind..


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> A week in Ibiza would probably be just right


I saw that high lighted on a Wild On! E! show...That is on my to go list!


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

you should be using Wild On as your travel agent ... they won't steer you wrong to all the party places.


----------



## Eggs (May 27, 2003)

#1
Baked Oatmeal
Soy milk
yogurt

#2 - Snack
Raisins
10 almonds/3 1/2 walnuts

#3
Chicken sandwhich /w lettuce, etc.

#4
Glass of soy milk
10 almonds/ 2 walnuts
12 carrots
apple

Argghhh, I need some food.  I'm starving.

#5
Cup of lentils w/ minced onion and garlic. 

Actually, it tasted really good.  "Doctor, whats wrong with me?!"

* Did a Back/Bicep routine here.  Varied it a bit to go higher reps than normal.

#6
Protein Shake


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

ho-lee-crap, eggs...where's the calories???
You look like u are starving yourself? How many cals was that today?

and..how do you have 1/2 walnut???


----------



## Eggs (May 28, 2003)

The calories are there somewhere... kinda   In reality I needed to eat some more chicken, but I dont think that would have satiated the cravings all that much.  Those are just something else altogether 

 

Umm, half a walnut?  I'm not sure if I'm setting myself up for some kinda joke here.  They come split it halves...


----------



## Eggs (May 28, 2003)

#1
2 eggs
Yogurt

#2
Soy milk
walnuts/pecans
carrots/celery

#3
more Veggies
Lentils

#4
Salmon loaf
veggies
cup 'o lentils

#5
Umm, 60 peanuts?  Or something like that... cravings 
I went out and bought some ginger... boiled it and made some nice strong ginger tea.  Love da Ginger


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Hey honey, I agree with Mike, your mealplan looks pretty wimpy.. 
Heck, even I eat more manly!  Soy milk? Ginger? I'll let that speak for itself! 

And those 60 peanuts? Well, we already talked about those , but here's a little something for ya:


----------



## Eggs (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, I agree... its not going to cut it I dont think.  Need more protein from meat sources.  Re-considering diet.   Its just not enough protein.


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2003)

I'll let Jenny's posting say what needed to be said.


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Hey NT, you mean this:



> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2003)

and here i thought we were building up a friendship ... now I'm going to have to watch your fine self.


----------



## Eggs (May 29, 2003)

Okay, I'm going to get my diet going back right again... which will pretty much put alot more meat on there   That means more rare steak and stuff!  Yeah!

Tomorrow I'll start posting my new diet.  Which reminds me, I need to go buy some more whey.  Should just buy some Isopure online I think, I've always liked their product.

Oh, and Jenny... thanks for looking out for my diet


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, and Jenny... thanks for looking out for my diet



I think the guys are going to slam you for this!  

But me, well I liked it!


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Haha... I'm sure I can deal with a little of their criticism to say what I want to you 

Oooh, back on a decent diet.  Well, more decent at least 

#1
Omellete w/ tofu and garlic
seaweed paper   Umm Good!

#2
15 Peanuts
Yogurt


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

yeah! WHat your girl said!
Jeez! I even take crap form her and others here about my 6 egg whites and one yolk!

(I also put in some lean turkey or ham or something as well)

Are you a vegetarian or something? I did a quick scroll up and didn't really see any meat sources  (besides that fish entry a few days ago)
I dated a girl who was a vegetarain once...It was rough: I make a mean steak..and awesome eggs....she didn't eat any of it...har to impress a gril with a pb & j sammich! (i could have cit the crusts off...)


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Nah, I'm not a veggie... I love steak.  Just try not too eat too many foods that are harder to digest because it takes its toll over time.

I couldnt see myself begin a vegitarian... especially after a few days of not eating meat, if I walked past a butcher right now I'd start drooling probably


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

yeah, I feel stupid...
I remember we were talking about marinating steaks a couple weeks ago...hey, I'm getting old....gimme a break!


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Its cool... I'm getting old too


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

I see your girl is on...that why you are on a PC on a FRIDAY night?
(I am at work...)


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Actually, I just went out and had some sushi and watched a movie with my Dad... Didnt want to stay out too late because I want to wake up tomorrow and have a nice run in the morning.

but yeah, I did stop in hoping she'd be on 

Going to days next week huh?  Looking forward to that or were you diggin the nights?  I thought that both had their advantages... I used to love working nights and then going and crashing on the beach in the morning when I lived in La Maddalena.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

well...if I had a beach to crash at..that might have been a good option...
They both have their points. I hate sleeping thru beautiful ays though...
Wednesday morning...6am...it was wonderful out. You could just tell it was going to be a gorgeous day...and I went  home and slept thru most of it...
Days, I can wake up and go to bed on the same day...very nice.
And...with my new real estate buiness, I will be more available for floor duty and classes I was missingdue to my being too tired to go to.
Someone wants me to try sushi...not sure I want to....she says it is great and related it to...well something good.

What did you go see? I want to go see Bruce Almighty. My friend said that he almost fell out of his chair laughing so hard. Maybe next week..depending on my schedule..


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2003)

Well theres only one way to find out about that sushi Mike... tell her that you want to compare the two, go to a nice sushi bar and buy some fresh... take it home, and see just how they compare.

Sounds like the best of both worlds to me!

I might go see Bruce Almighty this weekend if I can find the time, it does look hilarious.

Take care bro, I'm off to tend my dreams.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

later, buddy!


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

#1
Omellete with tofu/cheese
Fruit salad
Piece of bread with peanut butter 
hb egg

#2
Sushi
130g chicken


#3
Erm, eating cherries in the bath tub... I really need some company 

#4
250g salmon
Spinach salad
green beans
10 peanuts

#5
130g chicken yogurt


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

Hey honey, you're allowed to eat cheats today, it's your b-day!  Any food is allowed on b-days! 

Miss ya


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

I want some Smorgasbord!  And you feeding it to me


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

I wouldn't mind that..


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

Me neither!


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

I took my family out for dessert tonight... got them ice cream and abstained.  Instead I walked next door to Jamba Juice and got some wheat grass


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

wheat grass???Buddy...we need to talk about the benefits of a birthday cheat....
keep that up..and you'll be mooing...


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

I know B, I say the same thing! What's up with that! When I allow him to cheat for a day, he doesn't do it, but when I tell him to straighten up, he has pizza!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

maybe he'll have some wheat grass pizza???


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

Mike, that was just wrong!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I'm not the one eats that shiat! Don't blame me!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

Nah, I think I need to kick his ass a little.. You what he just compared me to in chat?? A CELL PHONE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

he compared u to a cell phone? How are you like a cell phone?
Small, slender? sexy, (I could go on)
It could have been a great compliment! (did u get my PM?)


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

wow! I am FINALLY hungry!
Wahoo! time to eat!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

You're comparing me too?? This is just not right.. 

And yeah, working on PM..


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

See, Burner agrees with it...

Man Mike, she beat the crap out of me for that cell phone thing.  I'm just glad I didnt say it to her face...


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

Grrrr, see what I get for being romantic about the ice cream and holding off until I can have Jenny feed it to me.  I'm not sure if thats romantic or just the fact that she drives me crazy.  In a good way that is


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

so...exactly...HOW did you compare Jenny to a cell phone?
I GOTTA hear this!

(She does kick box, you know!)


----------



## Eggs (May 31, 2003)

Oh, I was just talking about my cell phone and hows its amazing, and how its stood with my through thick and thin and never broke or anything...

and so I said "Its kinda like you but not nearly as sexy"

so she said "Are you comparing me to a cell phone you dick?"

and I replied "Umm, kinda.  Damn."

Talk about getting aggressive in a hurry, she's a mean one...


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2003)

I so didn't say "you dick" !!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

..actaully...I thought that was pretty good on you!
ahh...women...you can't live with 'em...they can't pee standing up..


(at least...you didn't compare her to a dog or something...)
whew!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

you thought it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

I just had my chicken burger...w/ cottage cheese and tobasco sauce..my mouth...caliente!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, my dog is really great!  Ah hah, I'm not even going to cross that line right now...

I hope they dont try to pee standing up... we gotta use that toilet seat too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

BTW...WTF is wheat grass????
I bet it's green..and lumpy..ins't it????
smells bad?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Very nice!  Thats what I'm talking about Burner, cant beat the hot stuff.  Plus, it keep you awake when you're sweating and drinking water every 10 seconds.  Hope it all works out fine tomorrow for ya


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> you thought it!



So didn't.. 

Compare me all you want, I'm too stuck on you to mind..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Nah, its just wheat grass thats been put thought a juicer.  Tastes like after you cut the lawn, but distilled and perhaps 50x more potent in taste.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Nah, its just wheat grass thats been put thought a juicer.  Tastes like after you cut the lawn, but distilled and perhaps 50x more potent in taste.



 What's wrong with you?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Aww, I thought you were going to get pissed of and we could kickbox a little.  I just wanted an excuse to wrestle you to the ground and kiss your nose.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

I like the taste, I like to garden damnit


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Compare me all you want, I'm too stuck on you to mind..



damn! That's a heckuva woman!
You better do right by her bud!

 


ya know..I like the scent of fresh cut grass...but can't say as if I want to drink it...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> ya know..I like the scent of fresh cut grass...but can't say as if I want to drink it...



My thoughts exactly..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd be miserable if I werent Mike   The thought of not actually scares me and makes me feel a little sick.

I still like my wheatgrass though, everybody is a critic...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I still like my wheatgrass though, everybody is a critic...


ok...repeat afer me:

"MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm going to bed now... talk to you two later!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

later...


moooo


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

Eggs ... are you going to come out to Vegas for the Olympia in October?  It looks like it may be a gathering of IM'ers ...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll look into it NT, school starts up in August, but perhaps I can make it out for a weekend.  So whats on the agenda there?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh oh, I wanna come too..


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

the agenda ... simple - party!!!  Well that's our agenda anyways.  Perhaps take a few pics with the steriod monsters, but it's more about the party.  My bday would be a week old on the 26th, so it will be about the party.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Haha, I had no doubt about that Bro... okay, let me see what I can work out.  I'm definitely going to have to make some of these IM events.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

excellent.  Other than the few individual meetings between the odd IM member, if everyone who has said they'll make it comes. it will probably be the biggest IM gathering for a while.  It should be a great time!!  I know I'm looking forward to putting some faces and real personalities to the internet nicknames.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

#1
Wild Rice, eggs and tofu - I really like wild rice, even leftovers 

#2
Fruit salad
20 peanuts
I've actually forgotten most of what this meal was, I'm tired 

#3
200g steak
salad

#4
Protein shake

Meals werent super great today, between napping and being with friends tonight it just didnt turn out really well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

was 'sup, buddy?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Nada, just got back from my brother in law to be's bachelor party.  We played some football, cooked up some fat steaks, all the fun stuff. Hows work treating ya?  Studying coming along well?


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

eggs, do you know what do I need to look for when to buy pork? with low fat and good protein? tendrloin or what would it be called?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

hmm...steak....much better than that sea weed grass stuff, eh?

Sounds like u had a great day....
Work? eh...it's here...pays the bills....
I am about to hit the books..4 cd's to go thru tonight...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Yep Sara, that would be Tenderloin 

Here are some links to some info on pork...

http://www.nhpork.org/Pages/nutrition.htm

http://www.gnc.com/health_notes/Food_Guide/Pork_Roast.htm


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

thanx eggs... 
my plan for now is I'm only allowed to have 10 grams of fat in each meal and 30-35 grams of protein.... what you suggest as a meal of pork?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh oh, I wanna come too..



I'd like that!   I've never been there, so we'd have to go explore.  Oh, and see the ciy some too


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm simple, I'd suggest perhaps 4oz of the ternderloin with a nice healthy salad on the side, skipping the condiments of course.  Are you content with grilling or do you want to do something more than that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

well...y'all can go to the sigfreid and roy magic show..then go back to your room.. and play, 'Hide the......"

they do call it: Sin City!


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

grilling... so 4 oz. tenderloin pork chops or tendrloin pork roast? 
how much fat and protein does that have?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Not sure exactly Sara, the nutritional value is different on some sites  

HealthNotes says:

Nutritional Highlights
Pork (center loin roast, roasted), 3 oz. (85.05g)
Calories: 198.9
Protein: 22.3g
Carbohydrate: 0.0g
Total Fat: 11.4g
Fiber: 0.0g

The other sites say it has less fat though... around 5-6g per 3oz.  As to which one, erm, not sure, which ever you prefer


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

so which one has more fat, sirloin chops or tenderloin? sorry to mess up you'r journal


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Sin City huh?  But we're just two angels on vacation


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

uh huh...
Hold on....let me get a reading here......

WOW!
  
The bull shit meter just spiked on that last response!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2003)

Sin city..  I like it.. 
I've been to Vegas before ya know, so I'll have to guide you around in your own country..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

Haha, Sin City huh?  Well... we'll just have to put that to the test 

You've been to Vegas?    Thats quite okay, I dont mind following you around... the view is quite nice


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Yep, been to Vegas.. Stayed at the Flamingo Hilton.. Saw Sigfried and Roy.. You are so behind.. 

Though I think I'd see it from a whole new perspective with you..


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

Bodypaint..  Resort  

Can I come? 

Jenny and bodypaint!! How did I miss that?? Maybe we can try that in Vegas!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2003)

#1
Kashi, egg, tofu

#2
Was going to the Macaroni Grill, but went to Sweet Tomato instead... I ate SOOOO much.  Er, but it was all salad and vegetable soup   Then I finished off with a bowl of banana pudding.  I luv my bananas.

#3
20 frozen grapes (can you say YUM  )
15 peanuts
120g chicken
corn

#4
Protein shake


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> #3
> 20 frozen grapes (can you say YUM  )
> 15 peanuts



That is so not a meal..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

Everybody has to be a critic, dont they   Dont criticise my meals unless you want to cook them with me


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

#1
Eggs
Potatoes
Steak

#2 - Snack
15 frozen grapes
10 peanuts

#3
Chessy Spaghetti w/ beef

#4
Korean food... Bulgogi, etc.    Basically veggies and beef.

#5
Protein shake


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Everybody has to be a critic, dont they   Dont criticise my meals unless you want to cook them with me



A little touchy today aren't we?  You have PMS or something?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

YES 

and I was kinda hoping you'd say okay


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Ohh, like the avvy!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks!  Its Joe from my topless cleaning service


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

He looks surprisingly much like you..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

morning!
is..that a flat top?
How's y'all? Me??? Just getting settled in...first day shift....
oy.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Ummm, he... ahhh, thats my day job


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

#1
Eggs
bagel

#2 - Snack
Oranges and Apples...

#3
Two tuna samiches
Two PB & Rasberry Jelly Samiches 

#4
Beef Stir-Fry
Rice

#5
Protein shake


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Well its not a flat top in the military sense, the hairs would be out of regs.  Its not actualy as flat as it looks, because the image is so low quality I think the compression just flattened it out.  I used to wear it high and tight though *rolleyes*  Its somewhat flat and I gel it up, but it doesnt look like a flat top except in that pic.

Hows days treating you?  I always disliked day shift... too many people around that just got in the way.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn straight! I am getting thru all these replies..then ahve to look like I am busy...we have an operational readyness exercise going on..ick


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just got a bad hair cut..looks like a 24/7 morning hair looking thing....
dammit..I need to get pics for my flyer and web site soon too....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

Justin's hair is nice..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, thats what I remember.  The Chain always makes the job harder, nights are a relief and would be if you didnt start going a bit kooky from working those hours for too long.  I knew some guys who were on nights for over a year, crazy... I liked it in 3 months increments max.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

we rotate every two months....
not too bad..at least I will be on days during the summer!
wahoo!
I hate waking up in the afternoon...and knowing I have missed a beautiful day!
GRR!

If I wasn't alrady goofy looking..I'd take my clippers to my hair and start fresh...but I remember my basic training days..and I was pretty goofy looking w/out hair...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Wanna run your hands through it   Your hair is beautiful, love that length...

Oh, and Mike, flyer and web site for your new real estate co?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

you sir..are correct!
will be something snazzy when Iget it up and running!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

Good to hear... looking forward to seeing it.  I have to get running bro (not literally unfortunately), I hope that shift goes well and no doubt I'll see ya on here in a couple 'o hours.  Take it easy Mike.

And Jenny...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Wanna run your hands through it



Yeah I do ..  

Soon.. soon..  

Have fun babysitting!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 4, 2003)

I did!  The kids were super cute   Almost wanted to stay a bit longer and play with them... but I just told them I'd come back and see them again.  Hope you're feeling better when you wake up Jenny.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself sweets! 

I'm feeling better today thanks.. Though I'm sure I'd feel even better if I had something else rather than my alarm to wake me up this morning..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2003)

your dog sticking his cold nose to your feet that came out of the covers? That would do the trick!
(I'm not helping, am I?)


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Not helping..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm a doctor, I'm a doctor... everybody stand back, this lady needs some help 

*Note:  I'm not really a doctor, if anybody writes me PMs asking for medical advice, well, you're not going to get any sound advice back... so take that into consideration before you do 

"Sure you can cut that tumor out, noooo, just take a sip of this whiskey first, it'll do the trick"  

So you wanted your Mom to wake you up or something, got it... you could just ask her or something


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm a doctor, I'm a doctor... everybody stand back, this lady needs some help
> 
> *Note:  I'm not really a doctor, if anybody writes me PMs asking for medical advice, well, you're not going to get any sound advice back... so take that into consideration before you do
> ...



You are such a dork..  

My mom?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh, did you want someone else to wake you up?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

yes


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

May I suggest


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Since the owner of this journal forgot to tell you all , I will:
Justin will be back on Friday night since he is now away camping.
No meal updates, but I'm sure he's eating like crap anyways.. 

So er, now you know..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 6, 2003)

Yep, my meals have sucked the big one... I had 8 marshmellows last night, and 25 crackers while sitting around the campfire.  This morning I had a nice big breakfast with pancakes and syrup.  I dont think my run this morning quite cancelled out the calories though, nor my canoing last night.  So I'm going to have to sweat them out later on.

Er, I did forget to tell eveyrone I was going camping didnt I.  Whoops 

Oh and Jenny... I wanted to wake you up this morning...


----------



## sara (Jun 6, 2003)

hello guys


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2003)

yo bro what up ???


----------



## Eggs (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Sara 

Yo LAM, hows it been going?  Everythings been going well for me, really well... still in Chicago going to school and all that jazz.  Hows your lifting going?


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2003)

I've just been chilliing and training very hard.  I finally got off my ass and got a job last week.  I needed that 1.5 years off from work...but now I'm back to traveling a lot (I test gaming systems) so now I'm all over the US at every casino, riverboat and indian reservation you could imagine..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 7, 2003)

Test gaming systems....   Yeah, you sounded like you needed a break, glad you're hitting the weights hard and all that good stuff.  Enjoying the abode in Vegas still?

I imagine we can look forward to seeing you in October?


----------



## LAM (Jun 7, 2003)

I"ll be around at the O


----------



## Eggs (Jun 8, 2003)

Excellent, I'm going to try my hardest to make it!  It definitely has some possibilities...

On another note, after taking some pictures of my back today I am fully convinced that my girl has a better back than I do.  I'd be ashamed to admit it  , but she does have one sexy back


----------



## Eggs (Jun 8, 2003)

#1
Eggs and potatoes

#2 - Snack
Youghurt

#3
Casserole with chicken and stuff
spinach salad, etc.

#4
Fruit
Tuna sandwich

Workout:  Chest and Triceps
1 warm up set
5 sets flat barbell bench...
1 set negatives
4 sets close grip bench to work the tris.
Max pushups twice.  Yes, I fell on my face, and it was good.

#5
Post workout meal:
150g yoghurt
15 pecans
2 hb eggs

(probably should have been a whey shake... but felt like food instead).

#6
Protein shake


----------



## Eggs (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, and I did a little 5 mile run.  Or something like that, will have to drive it tomorrow and make sure.  Pace was about a 6/m, not too good, not too bad.  Need to pick it up or I'll get spanked by Jenny soon.  

Speaking of which, its been four days since she whored my journal any... Is it my breath?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2003)

Er, sorry.. I've been slacking on the whoring..  My ass and legs hurt, that's why.. I've been getting retarded duck comments from my parents all day long.. 

I so don't have a better back than you do..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

you can run 6 minute miles? Dang...I thought I was doing ok @ 7.5 min. miles...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Awww, now what kind of meanie would make comments about that cute little ducky walk of yours?  I mean... thats really mean for them to say anything about the fact that your legs arent working properly and it looks kinda silly when you walk 

Ummm, yeah, I'm done... 

Oh please, your back is sooo much nicer... and your shoulders... yum.  Ahem, gettin a little carried away there, anyways, we can continue this discussion in private  

Well Mike, its good and its bad.  My body is well suited to running long distance and doing it pretty fast... unfortunately when I do I get really lean.  Its hard to find a good mix between big and being a fast runner, but perhaps I'll accomplish it yet.  Another down side is that my upper body strength really lags behind my lower body strength.  Squats I gain like crazy in, where as bench is a weak point.  So... double edged sword for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

my last TDY was to Egypt. I used to train with this guy that sounds like you.
That mutha could RUN!
we'd start out the same, but by step....4..he'd be pulling ahead.
The one route we ran, was about 3 or so miles. I'd do my best to keep him as  close as possible..but he'd smoke me bad. I'd see him hit the 1/2 way point and then turn to run back. SO...I'd turn aroung at the same time, and then my mission was to keep him from over taking me...it was sick!
(we even had army and marines in our camp. Every Friday, there was a 5 mile competition run. Others stopped racing as they couldn't beat this guy. Anywhere even close)

well, I bought..my spandex...cycling shorts this morning...(they also came with shorts material over them so wouldn't look like spandex...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah, in the military I did the 1.5 mile in 8 minutes without really breaking a sweat... would turn back and run to he last people and try to motivate them to hurry it up a bit.  However, there was a guy that did it in mid 6s that made me sick.  I'm just glad he didnt do long distance in the runs I did because he probably woulda smoked me.  A couple months running with a decent partner there to keep you motivated and you'd be pushing some decent speeds.  I wouldnt stop running if someone beat me in every race... just get them really drunk the night before so they'd miss it 

Bought the spandex huh? Ah well... gotta cut that weight for summer one way or another.  At least they have the shorts material huh?  Straight up spandex would be hard to stomach man...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 9, 2003)

#1
Kashi and Egg

#2 - Snack
Fruit

#3
Chicken sandwhich
Onion loaf (Yes, I know unhealthy...  )

#4
Meat loaf
Potatoe

#5
Protein shake


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Awww, now what kind of meanie would make comments about that cute little ducky walk of yours?  I mean... thats really mean for them to say anything about the fact that your legs arent working properly and it looks kinda silly when you walk
> 
> Ummm, yeah, I'm done...
> Oh please, your back is sooo much nicer... and your shoulders... yum.  Ahem, gettin a little carried away there, anyways, we can continue this discussion in private



You almost deserved a flipoff for that..
Last I heard I was a penguin.. My mom and dad were imitating me, doing a little penguin walk..  They are so mean..  Today I'm better though, only foot hearting.. I need someone to stabilize my walk.. 

Er no, after those sweaty post-run pics (and all the others) I really must disagree!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)

Someone to stabilize your walk huh? Does that entail putting an arm around your waist and hold you?  If so, sign me up!  Either way sign me up really... but still 

You can disagree all you like but it still doesnt change the facts   We can always have a taste contest and find out...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> My mom and dad were imitating me, doing a little penguin walk..


'morning, kids!
Ya know..I think I like your paren'ts! Sound like they are a lot of fun...
I'm gonna be so dead on my feet today....didn't get a lot of sleep last night..





..and I am supposed to get up AGAIN @ 0500 to go and spin...
oy...the things we do to ourselves...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Someone to stabilize your walk huh? Does that entail putting an arm around your waist and hold you?  If so, sign me up!  Either way sign me up really... but still
> 
> You can disagree all you like but it still doesnt change the facts   We can always have a taste contest and find out...



Yeah, that's exactly what it entails.. And some encouraging kisses too..  

Taste contest?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 'morning, kids!
> Ya know..I think I like your paren'ts! Sound like they are a lot of fun...
> I'm gonna be so dead on my feet today....didn't get a lot of sleep last night..
> ...



Haha, yeah, my parents are pretty funny..  They didn't do it once either, everytime I came limbering downstairs they were there doing their penguin walk or making some nasty comment..  But I love em.. 

Spin class??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah...spin class...be preparred..I may 'hate' you AND Dave...afterwards...I have read your workouts...sound SICK!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Nah, mine aren't too bad!  At least I don't think so. If it's your first time you should take it real easy on the resistance, trying to get a hang of it..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

oh...I will...did i tell you...I even got...<ahem> spandex?
they have baggy covers on them as to not offend any one's eyes..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Haha, good buy B! 
Did you get the padded spinning pants? You might hurt your butt ya know!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yep! padded! So..won't get 'violated' by that seat..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm glad.. Though people usually don't need them in my classes, we don't sit down much!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah...I would probably hate you so good after a workout..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm going to go spinning... in oh, about a month.  Dont think I have the energy to do it before then


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh really Justin? I bet the instructor is really going to make you sweat..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 10, 2003)

Oooh, you think she'll make me sweat?  Hrmmm, I bet she does!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey Mr, where's yesterday's meals?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

Yesterdays meals:
#1
Egg
Yogurt

#2
apple & banana

#3
Small bowl of pasta
Small bowl of chicken casserole
er, something else...

#4
Cashew Chicken Stir-Fry
White Rice

#5
Fruit
yogurt

#6
Protein shake


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

Todays Meals:
#1
1 banana
100g yogurt

#2
chicken caesar salad

#3
Chicken breast
vegetables (carrots/brocolli)
refried beans

#4 - Drank during workout
Protein shake

#5 - Post workout snack
100g yogurt


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yesterdays meals:
> #1
> Egg
> ...



Good boy!  
Cashew chicken Stir-Fry? :like: I love cashews..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

Me too... there was someone missing from the meal... if she'd been there it would have tasted even better 

I like almonds too... but thats a whole different stir fry


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, you know I really like almonds..  I've heard about this almond body wash, supposed to be real nice.. Hmm.. need to try that someday..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

I heard of that stuff too!  Its supposed to be great for you skin... especially if you have the right hands to apply it.  You definitely need to try it someday


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, that's what I heard too.. Since I love almonds so much I think it would be hard for me not to lick it off..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 11, 2003)

Well, you know how body wash is... it gets ALL over 

Makes me want to go take a shower right now.  Well... almost.  But it certainly makes me want to go take a shower within the month


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

For your viewing pleasure.  No constipated jokes please


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2003)

That pic really sucks.  Ah well... you just gotta deal


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2003)

that pic does so not suck..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> For your viewing pleasure.  No constipated jokes please


dang, justin-
I was almost afraid to open this.....
nice guns, bro!
what are you weighing in at?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 13, 2003)

Weighing in at mid 170s. Biceps arent looking nearly as good as I'd like, but I have time


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

Grrr... that's what I call a great bicep...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Grrr... that's what I call a great bicep...


I think you're biased....


hey y'all...
I ma having some serious Spring Fever...I got to work a bit ago...and it is wonderus outside!
The sun is out, the birds are singing...it is a beautiful day...and I am stuck...here...in the basement chamber...until the day is over...
I'm REALLY missing the sport bike today..if I still had it...might have very eaily....called in sick..and gone and tore up some canyons.....

<sigh> oh well...just sit here..in my chair..and study....

hope y'all are having a great day! (evening)


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm going out in the sun to do some tanning personally   Sister got married last night and so we're going to have an "after-party" today... which means lots of sports in the field behind the house.  Maybe some tackle Football 

Hrmm, so she's biased huh?  You saying I dont have a great bicep mike? Hmmmm?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

#1
3 egg Omellete/cheese/mushrooms/etc


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Come'on EGGY! Post some close ups! 

Biceps is looking awesome!

Congrats to your sister!



Mikey, wanna play huh?  What ya studying for?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

oops..I'm sorry, Justin...yooza sexy biatch..


co-ed tackle?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

Lina - Sowwy, only one person here gets close ups   We'll see though 

Mike - Is there any other way to play? Playing with all guys is a little different than playing coed.  Ones for fun, the other is to inflict as much pain and humiliation as possible on someone.  Hmmm, both do sound pretty fun though.  But I'd have to go with the coed personally!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Eggy, ok, I guess I'll have to delete your old pic then?  

Burner, I agree he's a sexy biatch!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

guess that means that you, Miss Lina...are gonna just have to find a way to get to 'Vegas w/ all of us and see him for yourself...
Better be careful though..there wil be a little, spunky, Swiss..er, Swedish hottie guarding him....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

Haha, thanks Lina... ahem, and yeah... the old pic might need to go 

The Spunky Swedish girl knows she doesnt have to guard me 

I agree though, Vegas is going to be a great time!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2003)

> oops..I'm sorry, Justin...yooza sexy biatch..





> Burner, I agree he's a sexy biatch!!!





> get to 'Vegas w/ all of us





> I agree though, Vegas is going to be a great time!



 I smell a foursome in Vegas! 



> The Spunky Swedish girl knows she doesnt have to guard me



Yes


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2003)

Wohooo!!   I'm sooo happy for the spunky Swedish girl and that bowl of EGG whites!!!    You two make a lovely pair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess it's pick on Egg day today!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I smell a foursome in Vegas!


more like a sixsome?

and let's not forget NT and the Mrs....whew!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2003)

Speaking of egg whites... I need to hit the tanning bed a little, the contrast between my really tan skin that gets the suns luvin and the hidden skin is drastic to say the least.

I went tanning the other day and forgot that I hadnt tanned that area for a while.  My butt looked like two cherries side by side, spent the next couple days applying aloe vera and vitamin E lotion to lessen the burn.  

You guys can pick on me any day   This Egg dont crack too easy.

LOL Burner, you better get us signed up for the biggest suite you can find if you keep adding guests to our party.  Thats 8 and counting... 

Why do I get the feeling I'm going to have to hide after dark


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

so...the egg 'yolks' got a little fried, eh?

sheesh..you'd thnk..over easy!

(egg speak)

hide? well buddy....you keep fragging yourslef in the booth like that, you'll glow in the dark..ther will be no place to hide!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

Nah, the yolks are just fine.  I cover them up, dont want to damage um ya know!  Just the posterior received burns 

Diet sucked today, had fries and cake from my sisters wedding.  I figured if I didnt have a piece of their wedding cake I'd rot in hell.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

#1
Caesar salad

#2
Protein shake
fruit

#3
Chinese Food - lots

#4
Protein shake
fruit

I know, meals sucked today.  Big time.  I was just gone all day today and blah blah... I'll go ahead and skip the excuses.  Meals sucked.  Tomorrow might be better, going to be showing guests down town Chicago all day though so we'll see.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, and my workout tonight... felt like shocking the chest tonight so did a pyramid from 5 reps to 15 reps and back down.  Er, is that 205 reps?  Wasnt heavy weight, just threw some 45s on the bar.  You know, normally I can pump out a whole load with that light a load, but nearing the end there I was beat.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 15, 2003)

You had a ceasar sallad for breakfast? 
Hey, meals weren't that bad, except for that chinese food..  Sounds yummy though.. And you passed on the Ice Cream at your sisters place, good boy..*giving a pet on the back* 

Workouts sound like fun! Can I watch?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I had the caesar salad after midnight, so I counted it towards today.    Technically it could have been yesterday, but I prefer to go in 24 hour increments instead of basing it on sleep alone.

A pat on the back   Thaaaaanks buddy 

Yeah, workout was lots of fun.  You can watch me anytime and anywhere.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 16, 2003)

#1
2 yogurts
1 banana

#2
Chicken Salad, no dressing... tomatoes, etc.

#3
Chicken caesar salad, fatty dressing, croutons.

#4
Rice/Chicken Casserole
green beans

#5
Protein shake


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> A pat on the back   Thaaaaanks buddy



I did say a PET on the back.. Petting the puppy ya know..  

Ya know, your meals are looking better, but I'm not quite happy yet.. Need some more strawberries in there.. and some chocolate.. and ice cream.. and.. oh right, you're not cheating until in a few weeks..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

Yep, just a few more weeks until my cheat day!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

but my meals do need alot more of those items 

#1
Baked Oatmeal
Fruit

#2
Protein shake
Milk

#3
Chicken casserole
1 slice of cheese/pineapple pizza from Giordanos (cheesy)
oranges

#4
Protein shake

#5
Chichen Caesar Salad without dressing

#6
Chicken breast


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> #3
> 1 slice of cheese/pineapple pizza from Giordanos (cheesy)
> oranges



  You so deserve a smack on the butt for that one!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 17, 2003)

So I did   Whatcha gonna do about it?  Just stand there... or get to smackin already 

I know I know, it was weak.  Tomorrow, all good stuff


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

You're in SO much trouble honey..  I'll smack ya real good when I see ya..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Smack it like ya mean it


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Smack it like ya mean it




"And put some STANK on it!"
- Jim Carrey..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> but my meals do need alot more of those items
> 
> #1
> ...



hey brotha-
Any idea how many cals you are taking in? Seem a bit light again..at least u are not eating that sea weed shit.....
this might have made 1k cals for your day? You are a pretty big boy..shouldn't you be eating bigger?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, I know, his mealplan is so weak!  I'm pretty sure I could out-eat him!   Hey Justin, pie eating contest? I would so win!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

LOOK at this!



> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> but my meals do need alot more of those items
> 
> #1
> ...



...now...LOOK at this!



> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Tuesday 17th:
> 
> Meal 1:
> ...




dude! Your girl eats MORE than you!
Pick up that fork!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

That was great Mike 

and that day was really low in cals for me too! I usually eat more..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

yeah...we won't even talk about my diet...oof..
last couple days....not a good thing....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike!  Put that fork down!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

or..hand a clean one to eggs?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Both of you so suck  

You're right, she probably is getting more calories than me.  I should probably add more carbs into my diet is what I'm thinking, and toss in some more peanuts and stuff for fat.

As said before, I need Jenny to cook for me


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hey bud-
just rying to h'ep ya out!
hey..if I get slammed for my diet...so do you, pal!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

just trying to pass on the love huh Mike... geeez, thanks 

Jenny.. a pie eating contest?  You think you'd win huh?  Ummm, exactly what are we talking about here, haha.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Justin, eating pie of course!! Geeze, what were you thinking of??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hey! I shared an apple tart with my girl the other night..
wait..oops..no I DID NOT! apple tarts....BAD! Did NOT!
NOPE!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Oooh, did you put it in your journal?  

No wonder your getting your calories in Mike, you're eating pie all the time.    Thats what I need to pick my diet up a bit I think.

what was I thinking of?  Well, I was thinking Blueberry pie... or strawberry... what did you think I meant?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

cherry?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

I was thinking of apple pie actually.. with some vanilla sauce for it that would make us all sticky..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

spiced dutch apple pie w/ ice cream....
y'all ARE comg to 'vega, right? we'll all get a big plate of the stuff!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

Ooh, that does sound good Jenny... mmmm, all sticky huh?  I think I'd need you to help clean me up a little!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

so..what's every body having for lunch?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2003)

Honey, I was planning to.. I didn't say the vanilla sauce had to be ON the apple pie did I?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2003)

No you didnt   But I thought we could skip the plates with the pie too... and just eat it off eachothers bodies.

Whoops, did I say that out loud


----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2003)

Since IM was down last night I've forgotten a few of my meals yesterday.  They can be summed up as follows:

I ate some yugurt, some salads, some chicken, some sandwhiches for lunch, lots of fruit, a little broccoli, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

well...seeings as I have not been eating too good tha past couple days....I just won't post what I ate!

what's up, bud!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2003)

Nothin too much... my little sis is leaving on Saturday to go work at a camp in California for a bit so we went out tonight and hung out and got some tea.  Wont post what you ate huh?  How'd you like that ice crea?

#1  - Kind of a cheat meal
Cereal and milk
apple

#2
Protein shake
apple

#3
Sandwhiches (turkey, mustard, lettuce, tomato)
grapes

#4
Chicken
Carrots
Broccoli

#5
Protein shake
milk


----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2003)

Wish I had some cherry pie with that last meal... just a plain good idea Mike.


----------



## Dero (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Wish I had some cherry pie with that last meal... just a plain good idea Mike.


...butt you know what would happened...
You'de start and could not stop


----------



## Eggs (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep, would have totally thrown my diet off   But I dont care.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 20, 2003)

#1
Yogurt
fruit

#2
2 egg, cheese and turkey omelettes

#3
Chocolate Fondue - Strawberries, eclairs

#4
Chicken Caesar salad, w/ dressing

#5
200g chicken
mash potatoes


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

_public disclaimor - this journal has been rated XXX.   _ 

Nice work Jenny and Eggs.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks NT, always good to see a pro rating our work 

What can we say, it comes naturally


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> #3
> Chocolate Fondue - Strawberries, eclairs



 Wish I was there for that meal.. Chocolate dipped Eggs.. works for me..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> _public disclaimor - this journal has been rated XXX.   _
> 
> Nice work Jenny and Eggs.



 Thanks NT..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

I could use a little chocolate, it'll be good for my skin


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

Ahem, speaking of chocolate...  meals...

#1
"Chocolate, peanut butter and some other stuff" Crepe

#2
yogurt
apple

#3
Chicken
Pork chop

#4
Protein Shake

#5
Veggies
apple

#6
1 piece of seaweed paper
pork chop
veggies

#7
Protein shake


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

Ummm, due to the discrepancies noted in my diet... particularily my affiliation with chocolate morsels of goodness, I'm going to be doing 15 - 20 minutes of running upon waking and 15 - 20 minutes of running before bed.  This will keep the metabolism pumping, and hopefully it'll remind me that I'm not to be a slut around chocolate treats.  I'll be maintaining this for approx. 3 weeks.  After that time, I will partake in the decadent delights that God has given us.  And that we so willingly put upon our bodies to be tasted by Aphrodite, the Goddess of Love.  I hope this makes no sense.  Eating goodies makes sense, but I will refrain from doing so for the time being.  Damn me.

Thank you.

PS - As I do not drink, I was not drunk for this public service announcement.  Any accusations of such will be duly noted, and may anybody who takes the time to make them get warts.  In funky places.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2003)

*The chub*

A pic of my abs currently.  Need to loose a bit more from the mid section, but my weight dropped suddenly today.  I think it was the chocolate fondue I had yesterday.  Either way, I'm upping my protein intake.  If it keeps up I will have to resort to canned salmon and what not.  Ewww.

Anyways, here it is.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like you've got a good plan there Justin..  

Abs looking good..


----------



## sara (Jun 22, 2003)

nice ABS eggs, what did they look like before ?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks Jenny... just trying to catch up to your abs.  Yours are much more lickable 

Sara - Well, they looked like I was bulking, haha.  I still need to strengthen them and increase their size.  I havent really started working abs yet, thats just from cutting a little.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

Mine are more lickable? Err.. no, I don't think I can agree on that.. I never felt like licking my own abs, but yours on the other hand..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

Details Shmetails... bleh.  I wanna lick yours, I dont wanna lick mine.  So I win


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2003)

Okay, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

Okay, I can certainly live with that


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a before pic of my abs btw, in natural light.  Need to get a better pic of them though now... the last one was terrible.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

#1
Yogurt

#1a - Snack
15 almonds (Needed a little something post run to calm the stomach until I had my salad).

#2
Huge salad... Chicken salad and a big spinach salad on the side!  Actually, a couple plates of spinach.  For topping I put carrot on 

#3
Pork Chop sandwhiches
beans
cole slaw
glass of lemonade (pretty rare, usually only drink water... needed the carbs though obviously as my body was beat).

#4
Chicken

#5
Protein shake w/ 1/4 milk - 3/4 water
carrots


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

My work out today was a 5 mile run in the morning... went a little overboard, going to have to keep it lower than that.

In the evening did an hour of tennis... sun was super hot, loved it!

Usually I do chest on Sundays, but I'm going to do it on Monday because I might not get to do Back/Biceps until Thrusday due to heading off for a family reunion in Texas.  Stopping in Kansas on the way and I know of a gym there so will be able to use that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

hmm..Monday chaest workouts...good luck finding a bench....
I too..have to work chest tonight as well.... will have same problem..hopefully, by the time I get there..it will have dies off..most of the "I will start again on Monday' morons..will have left togo watch, "Everybody Loves Raymond" or something....
Guess I'll clean my house and bbq my chicken before then....
It's amazing how motivating one can be to get thru the workout when one knows there is unbelievably tasty fresh grilled chicken waiting on him...


It might not be chocolate fondue....but you know..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

I work out at home... if theres a problem getting a bench then it means that homeless guy managed to make it inside the house this time   Lure him back outside with a can or two of Schlitz Malt Liquor and I'd be free to use it again, heh.

Yeah, your workouts can be really good if you have something waiting for ya at the other end to motivate you.  Chicken certainly sounds good... but chocolate fondue, and someone to share it with...   Sounds like heaven to me!

Off for my morning run.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah...but my fondue buddy...is in Alaska right now.....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

No kidding?  Mines in Sweden... whats up with the fondue, I mean... sheesh ya know! 

Whats a guy gotta do to dip some strawberries and some nice little eclairs in chocolate and enjoy them with a special friend 

Yo Mike, wanna go down to the Bahamas for a week while they're away? Do some sport fishing, a little scuba diving, all that biz.  Then again, it'd be abuot 100x more fun if the girls were along, not that I'm knocking your company or anything... but ya know..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

well...we ARE going to Cozumel, Mexico the week before Christmas..for the sole purpose of scuba divng..and partying....
how 'bout you two swing on down ther then?

Senioritas and margaritas!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

You mean, you'll come back a week before Christmas... or a few days?  My brothers wife is expecting, and since he is currently enjoying the sights in Bagdad, my family is all going down to help out.

What timeframe we talking here?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

like I said..the week before Christmas. Two trips ago...we got back on the 23rd.

It is a Sunday  - Sunday trip. 
It is looking like the same: 14th - 23rd.
For us, it will be round trip to an all inclusive hotel (not bad...food is pretty ok..)
for 1k each, double occupancy...dive package is about 300.00 on top of that...
then car rental....other stuff...
good times.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Hrmmm   Let me see how everything goes.  Does sound really nice though.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

*Da chub!*

Another little pic of me flexin.  My weights been dropping lately due to the cardio.  I hope its mostly flab 

*sigh*  Ahh, if only I had 50 more lbs of lean muscle mass... I wouldnt feel like such a skinny thang


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

hmm..I am thinking you look like me..but not fat....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Butterfly!

Mike - 's all good... we'll get ya ripped and ready for business in no time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

hooyah!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Meals... shoot, I so need to log this during the day.
Can never remember...

Woke up and did a 2 mile run.

#1
Protein shake

#2
Yogurt

#3
Chicken
Veggies

#4
Protein Shake (post workout)

#5
Chicken
Rice
Green Beans

#6
Protein Shake w/ quarter cup milk


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2003)

Now look who's whoring..  

Wish I was able to whore too honey, but work is freaking busy..  2 hr meeting this morning.. ugh.. 
I need ya for some relaxing.. 
Mmm.. pics looks absolutely yummy, but the one I got was lighter and even more yummy.. 
Makes me kinda hungry.. And oh yeah, for food too..  
Better go have lunch.. won't help my feelings of starvation though..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 24, 2003)

Aww, sorry work isnt good!

Yeah, you get different pics than everyone else does


----------



## Eggs (Jun 24, 2003)

Alright everyone, I'm leaving in the morning for a two week family reunion.  This of course will either make me or break me, haha... I dont know how much I'll post, but I'm quite sure my diet will be good and my cardio on par.  Just need to find gyms along the way to beat some iron.

Later!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Okay, an Eggie update! 
Justin is doing well at his family reunion. He's doing his daily runs and attends weddings and visits relatives.. 

Diet I don't know about..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Er, diet isnt so good   But I've been getting lots of fruits in... like strawberries and stuff   Would be lots better if I had someone to eat all this fruit with...

Like you


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

yo! Eggs! How's the vacation?
About to get outta here.....the squat rack...it's calling my name...that biatch....

When you coming back?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Mike!  Ummm, in about a week.  In Odessa right now, going to Dallas on Friday, then to Kansas on Sunday... then back to Chicago on Tuesday.  Then on Saturday I'm going to visit a really good friend of mine!  This Summer is shaping up to be really busy 

Fade and Butterfly live in Houston dont they?  Ahh, thats too bad... would have liked to have taken them out for some steak or something, but thats a little out of the way.  Texas is just a huge state!

The other day I went for a run by a park we used to live by... ran past some of the things I played on as a kid.  Theres this huge concrete purple/pink octopus that I could never get to the top of when I was a kid because I was so small... so the first thing I did was jump on top of that   Banged my shin really good in doing so... that octopus, just cant win with him 

Its kinda of funny... those memories you have from when you're a kid.  Everything was cleaner, bigger than life, colorful, fun... the world was your playground and you were going to make something of it.  Now we have to drink to get back to that state     Nah, but seriously, its something to aspire to perhaps.  I do my best to


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

Aww, that big bad octopus is being mean to ya   Aww, my poor baby.. Come let me make it better..  

I want that fruit..  I'm allowing myself two fruits a day right now. If I don't have oatmeal, with oatmeal I'm only allowed one..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds like you are having a great time, Justin!
Damn octopus...you did..at least get to the top of it? 
What is one of Dick Marcinko's Rules of War:
"I pay you not for thy methods, but for thy results"
As long as you got there!

Who you kidding?? The world is still my playground! It's just that my play toys...cost a great deal more...

That would have been great to have been able to have met the Houston gang: Fade, B-Fly and Stacey..Not too much else going on...might have found another possible client! But, it is for an investment property..and that is a hard transaction, I was told..might refer him to a friend of mine to get the client taken care of properly..

What part of Kansas? I had a friend in Witchita...that place looked like a tornado..waiting to happen....

Travel safe, bro-


----------



## Eggs (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah, the octopus put the hurting on me   I need you to make it all better 

I need to eat more oatmeal, and start eating clean again.  My relatives do not eat remotely anything healthy.  I wont go into details, yeck.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah Mike, the worlds our playground for as long as we let it be!  I plan on that being a heck of a long time.

Good luck with that property invstment client, hope that goes well for you.

I'm near Manhatten Kansas right now... in a town called Ogden.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

Manhatten, Ka...isn't that place..that is...flat..and has corn stalks?


How was your 4th? Mine was pretty good. I got the 4th off, so spent it with Kristen.

Still hoping to land my co-worker as that client, took my parents all over the area looking for their new home...Kristen has a girl friend who wants some horse property...so...hopefully things will stat tot take off!
I am working on tweaking my new web page, and I got my 1-800 #!
Gimme a couple weeks or less and I will give the links to my stuff..
Safe journey!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah Mike... flat as can be, I imagine this is what hell must look like   I'm all about the mountains, curves, and valleys...  er, moving on 

I had a great 4th of July, was at my Uncles in Dallas.  We had some big 'ol ribs and lots of appetizers, and all that kind of stuff.  Spent some of the day in the pool... it was really relaxing, which is just what I needed.

Cool, send me those links when everything is set up, it'd definitely be cool to see your operation over there.  Maybe one of these days I'll actually get out there... heard theres some good skiing/snowboarding (later for me) in Colorado 

Take Care mike!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2003)

#1
Omellete
Apple

#2
oatmeal w/ walnuts
milk

#3
sushi

#4
spaghetti w/ sausage and meatballs

#5
Banana


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay, going to take anotehr break and go visit a friend for a bit.

Hopefully Jenny will keep ya up to date because I'll probably PM her as to my activites...

Take it easy all!

PS - I skipped the ice cream at dinner tonight


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2003)

Mmm, I love that pic of you next to that statue..  Of course it's much better in the size I've got! 

Yep, I'll keep you all updated! 

Good job with the ice cream 

Hope you'll have a great time on your trip!  Tell the pilot to fly safely!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hell yeah, bro!
Bring the board, your girl and we'll shred the mountains!
I've got that new board I got at the end of the '01 -'02 season.
(I wiped out pretty good on last day and cracked new board, got another, but wasn't able to make it up to the slopes at all last season...gonna get a pass this year!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2003)

Okay,  since Justin hasn't updated his journal lately, I'll do it for him. Since I'm bored to death at work anyways 
His diet has sucked most of the time  He's been eating ice cream, candy and even pizza.. And he's been FORCING me to eat it too..  Er, or was that the other way around? 

Workouts, hmm, no, almost non existing. We've been talking about going to the gym a few times, but then decided that the coffee shop/movie theatre/couch/grass were more fun


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Justin on Jennys account:

Yeah yeah, I had to twist your arm real hard for that ice cream 

As to workouts, well... okay, we havent been to the gym.  We did play some Kubb though, and walked around town alot!  So its not all bad.

Ack, my stomach is hurting.  I'm not sure if its from the Smorgasbord or from the salad.  Time for breakfast... and yeh, I did just wake up


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Aww, tummy is hurting??  Poor baby, I'll kiss it better  My dad complained about a hurting tummy too, so I guess it's from the smorgasbord.. Mine hasn't, I guess it's just wimpy men who gets hurting tummies from Smorgardsbord.. 

Er, yeah, I really didn't want that ice cream  Especially not that giant Sin30.. 

And yeah, we've been playing some Kubb, no master comment please..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok Jenny and Eggs, this took me a few times of reading to figure this out.  I was getting ready to send the men with the nice pretty white coats to pick Jenny up.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

That is so funny!! You thought I was writing myself  messages?  Sure, I'm a bit bored at work, but I wouldn't go quite that far!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hey! kids! youare on vacation! enjoy...you've got the rest of your lives to be strict!

besides..better to read that y'all are eating real food instead of the sea weed shiat that justin eats.....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> besides..better to read that y'all are eating real food instead of the sea weed shiat that justin eats.....



I teased him about that  
Justin has this special eating routine too, eating different food groups in different order. It's so cute . He has some good thoughts about why it's good to do it that way, but not good enough to make me save my steak til last and eat it dry..
Aww, thinking of him eating really makes me smile


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Seaweed is really good for you!  damn critics 

Nah Jodi, Jenny isnt crazy.  Well, maybe a little bit.  You should have seen us playing a lawn game with her parents... she got SERIOUS.  Pretty competitive, which is fun, I'd get bored if she let me win all the time.  Soooo Jenny, how about the Kubb game huh?  Hehe, its only fair babe, you beat me pretty badly in chrochet.

Mike, we ate all kinds of crud, and it tasted good!

Jenny - My eating order is scientifically proven!    I eat the things that digest easily first... then move on to the meats, then finish up with the fiber rich material.  So neener neener   Unless the greens are on the same plate, then I always eat those first and meat last because its both rewarding myself, and perhaps a bit of a habit left over from childhood and mom saying "EAT YOUR GREENS".  Actually, she never had to say that.  Remember, I eat seaweed for fun 

Ummm, which reminds me, I havent eaten yet today.  Was just puting lots of clothes away and all that.  Need to go grab a bite real quick.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Fish oil straight down is also healthy, that wouldn't make me drink it . Or actually it probably would.. 

Hey now, I was very friendly in Kubb until you picked me up and dropped me on my shoulder!  

I know, I know, your eating order is very scientifically proven. Good for you honey  Geek  
And I did start with fish at the Smorgasbord as well, since you said it would digest faster..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

You would so drink fish oil straight Jenny, who're you kidding 

Ummmm, well, I didnt mean to drop you.  and I did say sorry!  and kissed it better...  plus, you played better after I dropped you 

So I'm a little bit of a geek.  Nothing wrong with that!

Mmm, Smorgasbord.  Yep, you did start with the fish didnt you.  I'm glad, since we ate like 5 kilos that day, we might as well do it right!  That Salmon wasnt nearly as good as your mothers though.  Hers was amazing, and the sauce with it... yum.

I've been wearing my hat that you got me, its really nice.  I've never worn one before really, but I like this one.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

I know.. 

Yeah, you did..  the kisses were worth it 

I don't think I was really hungry one single time the whole time you were here since we ate all the damn time!  Feels good to feel some good old hunger again! 
I'll tell my mom you said so, she'll love you forever for that comment 

Hey, I didn't give you any hate.. a HAT, yes .. I liked it too! you should wear your Swedish socks with it.. In sandals


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey now, dont be a hater 

Okay, so I meant hat.  I like the HAT.

and I will wear the bright blue and yellow Swedish socks you got me.  But not in sandals    Not until I hit 45 or 50, haha.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you'll wear your Swedish socks!  I thought they looked so darn funny I had to buy you a pair 
Though I'm glad you decided to skip the sandals, that wouldn't look too good.. 

Work is soooo slow today.. Wish you were coming here to pick me up like you did Monday.. That would motivate me to actually do some work.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah, I wish that I were coming to pick you up too!  We could go to the beach for a bit, the waters supposed to be great 

I'll get back to logging my diet today probably.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

About time you start logging! Were you cheating yesterday? 

How did the tennis go? Did you beat your dad?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Nah, didnt really cheat yesterday.  Well, had some lasagna for dinner, but thats not really against my diet anyhow.  I try to stay away from too much cheese... er, like Brie 

Didnt play any tennis, he worked too late.  Might get some in today, we'll see.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Haha.. I know you like Brie!  aww, sweetie, "you ate all the Brie?"  You looked so cute when you were all stuffed..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

brie is the best. and so are you two.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

I had to eat it!

It looked at me in agony after we'd eaten the first half and said "dont leave me in all this pain Justin, finish me off..."

So I did!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Haha, thank you J'Bo..
Let me tell you, Justin really likes his Brie.. We had crackers/bread and different cheese for a late lunch (yes we ate crap like that all the time  ). My parents were coming home that day from our summer home, so we had to clean up a little (I'm a messy girl  ). 
When I went upstairs to clean, Justin and I had shared half the brie. After about 10 mins I came down again and guess what, Justin had finished the brie  And he gave me a look like "Honey, I'm so full I think I'm going to puke!"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

baked brie (in a puff pastry) with pecans and carmel is sooooooo good i could die.....need some now


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Mmmm, yeah... thats soooo good J'Bo.  I like it for breakfast like that 

You know Jenny (er, my Jenny), my body probably cringes when I see Brie now


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

#1
yogurt
cheese
15 pecans

#2
Rice
Eggs
Seaweed

#3
6oz pork tenderloin
1 corn on the cob
green bean casserole


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> #1
> cheese
> 
> ...



 I don't think I need to comment this other than:  for the first one, was it brie?  and  for the second one.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 24, 2003)

Nah, it was just string cheese.

Oh please, if you tasted my nori paper you wouldnt be teasing me.  You'd be addicted like a crack fiend.  Like I am.  Umm, to Nori paper that is.

(We can skip the lame jokes on "tasting my nori paper" people  )

On a side note, my yogurt is so high in carbs Jenny... why is mine like 40g of carbs each and the stuff you have over there not only has more protein, but less carbs.  I'm seriously pertubed by this at the yogurt makers.  Er, over here.

Have a good day sweety


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Haha, crack addict you say..  I think you already called me that a few times..  Btw, my nose is doing good, not flaking anymore.. And my skin on my neck isn't peeling anymore either   But that I kinda miss 

Aww, your yoghurt isn't as good as mine? I think I need to treat myself with some of that sugarfree french Vanilla yoghurt soon  Won't taste as good without you though 

Thank you honey, I've been sucking your Starbucks mints so I don't sound like a crow when answering the phone 

Hope you slept well sugah!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

hey eggs.

i like nori paper too  tastes great with rice, chicken, cucs and avocado. its called Sushi brother 

cheese would be my fav food too though. 

and your yogurt has more carbs cause some add sugar. some dont.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

I didnt call you a crack addict, I merely suggested it!    Well, maybe I called you that once or twice   Ohh, the flaking skin on your neck.  Well, must have been the humidity change 

J'Bo - Thanks for telling me about sushi   Its like my favorite food.  Well, I enjoy Korean too.  and a good steak now and then.  Oooh, and grilled salmon.  Grr, well... I enjoy most foods I guess... but Sushi makes me drool.

Their yogurt over there is different though.  Even for the sugar free or whatever yogurt over here, I still believe their protein to carb ratio is higher.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

yes you just made me drool...at least you are able to eat it right now though  6 days and the sushi place will be hiding when they see me heading through the door for all you can eat sushi....i wonder why they always scramble around when they see me  i think they do put crack in sushi to make it so good. although tests show that sushi makes you happy from the seratonin levels. who needs sun when you have sushi


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

..and I thought girls craved chocolate....

bait, er..sushi?  hmm....you may have my share, my good looking friend!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah right J'Bo!  We're way better than that... we deserve sushi AND sun!  along with a nice drink while sitting on a sandy beach on an island with someone you care about.  and who'll let you eat sushi off their body.

Speaking of which, lets throw some chocolate in there as well... and some strawberries and pomegranites.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

#1
2 yogurts
cheese
a whole lot of cashews
grape fruit juice

#2
glass of milk
apple

#3
Turkey Artichoke sandwhich from Panera Bread


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh, and just so you all know... I'm going to Canada for two weeks for some canoing and hiking on the Montreal River this Saturday.  I wont have access to a computer of course, and my phone wont work... but I'll probably drive down to a town and try and phone Jenny if I can


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

sounds like a great weekend!
are there going to eb rapids in this river?
or lazy river?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah right J'Bo!  We're way better than that... we deserve sushi AND sun!  along with a nice drink while sitting on a sandy beach on an island with someone you care about.  and who'll let you eat sushi off their body.
> 
> Speaking of which, lets throw some chocolate in there as well... and some strawberries and pomegranites.



CRAP!!! that sounds like heaven to me. I will meet you and Jenny there with my new little friend (just gotta find him  )


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Pure Lazy Mike, its a damned up river... 1 lodge and 5 cabins on 30 miles of lake.  Its quite nice.

Well J'Bo, gotta find yourself a new little friend and then I'll talk to Jenny   I'm sure she'd love to meet up for dinner and some swims on the beach.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

sounds great, justin!

wait till i post my pix from the mountains..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> but I'll probably drive down to a town and try and phone Jenny if I can



   
aww sweetie, you're amazing..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks honey!


----------



## Fade (Jul 25, 2003)

Howdy eggs


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2003)

Yo Fade, hows it?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Well J'Bo, gotta find yourself a new little friend and then I'll talk to Jenny   I'm sure she'd love to meet up for dinner and some swims on the beach.



Oh YES she would!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

BUMP 

This baby need to be get up here since my honey is coming home


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey, I'm back!

thanks for bumping me Jenny


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm not going to even talk about what my diets been like the past few weeks.  Let me just say I've been on a bulking routine and for lifting I've been lifting Northern Pike and Walleye onto the boat.  Oh, and I carried a 250lb stump for 1/2 a mile to our camp to burn... and it wore a little skin off my butt.  Carried it through a thick forest up hill, a story I'll be proud to tell and exaggerate for my children one day   I'll add "naked" in a few years no doubt.

More later... its nice to be back.  I'm taking a jacuzzi bath tonight.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Mmm, it's nice to have you back..  I'm sure all my peeps here were getting sick of me constanly talking about you, so  they probably feel the same way 

And sweetie, don't forget to tell everyone about the ant!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey now!  The ants private business!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Okay, just tell us about the fish then! 

Or you're gonna make me wait until I get the letter next week


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey now!  The ants private business!


did someone get bit?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 9, 2003)

For humor sake...  yes I was bit by an ant.  No I'm not going to talk about it.

Now the fish I'll talk about.  Okay, so we were up about 5 miles from the upper dam on the Montreal River.  Fishing for Northern Pike and Walleye, but the Northern were biting alot more.  Using spoons, which worked decently but not to the degree of live bait.  Anyways.  So my Grandfather lands this 29" Northern, which is a decent sized little guy... we net him, throw him on the deck.  I was helping my Grandfather keep its mouth open, and he had its jaw with a pair of pliers because Northern have some sharp little teeth.  So his grip wasnt strong enough, and this Northern eyes my hand about 5 inches from its face, and rips out of the pliers and bites my thumb.  So I was pissed and blood starts flowing pretty fast... about 2 drops a second.  So I resist all urges to monkey stomp the fishes head for being so rude, and put my hand over the side of the boat.  Well, at that point my Dad starts being an idiot about my blood getting all over the boat, and I'm not really in a good mood from the ordeal so we get a bit pissy with eachother.  It took about 30 minutes for the blood flow to stop, then I threw some bandaids on and now its healing wonderfully and wont be but a little scar.

There you go Jenny, you didnt have to wait for the letter   And you know I dislike fishing, haha.  I'm just glad it wasnt ocean fishing and that wasnt a barracuda.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 9, 2003)

thats a great story 
glad your ok though


----------



## Jenny (Aug 9, 2003)

Good one honey! I'm glad you weren't hurt too bad.. And hey, another scar for me to kiss!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Good one honey! I'm glad you weren't hurt too bad.. And hey, another scar for me to kiss!


(psssst...Justin...sounds like you need to get some injuries before your next visit...)


----------



## Eggs (Aug 9, 2003)

You guys found humor in the story huh?  Sick people!  

Mmm, my scars need your kisses Jenny!  It makes them feel all better 

Haha Mike, I'm not lacking in scars... but I'm sure there will be plenty more as time goes on.  They seem to like me.

Now... let me tell you guys about my leech story


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

I bet that story is gonna suck...
heh heh..get it..leeches..suck..
HA! I crack myself up sometimes!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

good one burner


----------



## Eggs (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh yeah, it sucked alright.  But I wont bore you guys with that little gem.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh yeah, it sucked alright.  But I wont bore you guys with that little gem.


was it as bad as Will Wheaton had it in the movie, 'Stand By Me?'


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> good one burner


yep...2am humor..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 10, 2003)

Heh, no Mike... nothing in real life is that bad.  

It was about and inch long, and between my toes.

Burned it off with a match, then beat it with my military issue boot until there was nothing left but a stain.  I hate leeches.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

Leeches freak me out...i am no girl when it comes to bugs however leeches, worms and snakes are a different story


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

never had one...butI  will take our word for it...
blech...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Leeches freak me out...i am no girl when it comes to bugs however leeches, worms and snakes are a different story



I am SO with you on that one babe! Snakes  

Justin honey, you should be glad that little leech didn't take the same way as the ant!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 11, 2003)

I know hon, that woulda been traumatizing!  big time... ack.

About to head out everyone, I'm moving to Virginia today.  Er, did mention that?  Stopping by my cousins in Ohio, so take it easy all and I hope you're all doing well.

Jenny...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

enjoy your move and hope that you settle in nicely.
post when you get there and let us know your ok. 
plus jenny doesnt stop whoring when your gone


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

J, can you believe he forgot to tell me he was leaving today??  I thought it was Tuesday up until last night! Men! 

Justin, baby, I'm not mad really, you know that   But you still suck, in a good way


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

suckin in a good way is REAL good 

and yes i can believe it....some men are dorks and have no memory....not sweet old justin though


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

yeah, R E A L good 

Justin is a dork, a good kind though  His memory is pretty good, but he falls asleep anywhere in a second  Can be pretty disturbing if you're having a conversation..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

lets whore his journal up til he gets back  serves him right for leaving again...school...sheesh...doesnt he know it is summer still 

he falls asleep while talking to you? thats funny cause my  friend is a little blabber mouth


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, let's whore this baby up!  I know, it's summer, he should be here with his girl on the beach! 

Aww, he just sent me another cute PM  He's getting in his car now..

Yeah, he did fall asleep when we were talking once!  But I fell asleep when we were in a movie theatre  I guess we just wore each other out


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

I wanta wear someone out *jenny is pouting and whining*

A cute PM hey...i know all about those 

Its Whore Time


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> but he falls asleep anywhere in a second


that, my dear..is the result of his Army training.
You'd be amazed where and when..and even how a soldier can take a nap...

besides...I get the feeling..Ms. Jenny..that you wore him out...sight seeing, what not...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Well Mike, I guess it is!  I wish I could fall asleep that easy! 

Me, wearing him out?  Musta been all those castles


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi All, in Ohio right now... wishing I was on that beach in Sweden   Its a nice day today, and later I'm going to go to a drive in movie theater for the first time.

Talk to you all again soon!

Umm, and yeah Jenny... all those castles wore me out


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad your safe.

Psst Eggs...jenny and i are supporting eachother now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep, J'Bo is my shoulder to laugh (I don't cry, since I'm not sad ) on


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, I don't know about castles.. maybe just A castle


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

you two and your "inside" jokes


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

sowwy honey..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

I really liked that tour they offered!  The castle just seemed more interesting than the rest   Well, there is a good reason for that.  It just had more secrets nooks and crannies than the other castles


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

oh i see you exhibitionists you  nice one


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

Whatcha mean?   They really did have that stuff... it was famous for its hidden traps and stuff.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

You liked the tour? It was in swedish and you didn't understand a thing!! You fell asleep in my lap!!  

And yes J, it actually was famous for its hidden traps and stuff


----------



## Eggs (Aug 12, 2003)

If I didnt understand a thing then how did I know it was famous for its traps and stuff?  

See, I can understand at least two words in Swedish


----------



## Fade (Aug 12, 2003)

How ya doin Eggie my boy?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If I didnt understand a thing then how did I know it was famous for its traps and stuff?
> 
> See, I can understand at least two words in Swedish



Haha, cause I told you?  That lady guide was kinda pissed at you for sleeping 

You know "hund" and you know "Tack för maten" (I bet you don't remember that one ) though..

Try this one: "??lskar dig"


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Yuck Fade, I liked your other avvy so much better


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Sure sure sure you little horn dogs...i am sure that it is famous for that


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh yeah, you translated for me   But you know, it coulda been possible 

Haha, was she really pissed at me?  She didnt give me any evil looks when I was awake.   Actually, I also remember Taksamike (sp?) and a few others.

Fade - Doing good, just moving right now and what not.  Hows life down there?  You guys ready for a break from the heat yet?

J'Bo - It is SOOOO famous for that.  I might have the brochure somewhere around here still...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

famous i am sure


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Haha, Taksamike??  OMG, you have to idea how cute that looks  Cause it is so wrong  Tack så mycket, but it was close honey


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey, I'm hooked on phonics... dont be throwing the umlauts and stuff at me 

Leaving soon, going to be thinking about you the whole drive... which is good because my CD player is broke and umm, they dont play my kinda music in West Virginia I've heard.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Tack för sjutsen (takfoschussen ) is a classic around my house these days  My mom still makes her impression of you thanking her for the ride that last day in Malmö  That was so cute!! 

Gee, I'm glad to hear you like me better than West Virginian Hickey music..


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

Haha, your mom still makes fun of my Swedish huh?  

Yep, you're even better than West Virginian Hickey Music


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok I just had to come over and say hi to Jenny's boy toy    HI!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey ss   Its better to be a boy toy than a toy boy 

Hows everything going for ya?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

I am great just got killed form j;bo and a nasty leg workout but i ate and i am great now    How was the move?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

About to head to bed... need my girl to cuddle with.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

Still moving, long story... leaving at 5:30 tomorrow morning to hit the last leg.  Glad you had a good workout, I cant wait to get back in the gym and strap my bag on for some heavy runs.

Have appointments for tomorrow afternoon with an apartment place... hope there are some good town homes open


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Well good luck and I hate moving so I totally understand if you are hating life and I want my honey too


----------



## Eggs (Aug 13, 2003)

Haha, I'm not really hating life... but I'm not really moving where I want to be   It'll have to do though . 

Well, I hope you have a good talk with J'Bo tonight SS... take care and I hope ya get to see your honey soon.


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> Fade - Doing good, just moving right now and what not.  Hows life down there?  You guys ready for a break from the heat yet?


Things are ok. 

Hell yeah, the heat and humidity suck.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

My mom doesn't make fun of you, she just imitates you saying "Takfoshussen"   She thought you were adorable and great in every way  

Wow, I feel so honoured, he picked me over the Hickey music


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

That's all I've got to say


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

those are the best smilies!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd update this baby for Justin. He is doing well in Virginia, found an apartment and has settled in nicely. He's been to the gym and he seemed to like it.. 

Uhm, well, that's all for now folks. I hope he gets his cute little ass in front of a computer soon and updates this himself


----------

